# F your elbow !!!!!!



## JackC4 (Jan 18, 2015)

So I've got tendinitis in both my elbows, not diagnosed by doctor. It used to only be my left but now it's both.
I have been able to keep it in check for awhile by icing and heating both elbows almost every night. I've taken several joint supps as well they only seem to help for a month.

After my last blast I stepped back from heavy lifting, to give them a break. It's been about 4 months with no change. I mean I've got to warm up to swing a hammer at work !!! Also my work has contributed to the condition as well.

Should I break the hell down and go to the doctor ? Can he actually do anything for me ?
Please if anybody has some advice exp with this crap I'm all ears 

I'm going to buy a couple Tommie copper sleeves to see if there is any relief to be had from them

Thanks


----------



## mickems (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't know if this will help you or not. It worked for me. It's worth trying. I took a large plastic protein container and put some of my small 2.5# weights in it (others won't fit thru hole). set it on the bench, put your hand in it, open your hand as wide as you can, lift the container up, and hold for 1-3 min. then put it down and do it a couple more times. this has helped me. it's to counteract the grip position of the hand.


----------

